# Crashplan



## Semper Fidelis (May 16, 2011)

Online Data Backup & Storage &ndash; CrashPlan &ndash; Backup Software, Disaster Recovery

This is a phenomenal replacement to Carbonite for online backup. Please don't post with the "Golly! I do this for free with a USB hard drive."

You don't do it for free. You may not have critical data if you can afford to lose everything by this backup method alone.

I was generally happy with Carbonite but I have more than 200 GB backed up and, when Carbonite reaches this level, it begins to significantly slow down transfer to the point where it would have taken me weeks to get the last 50 GB backed up and I was starting to outpace it.

I did some searching and this was highly recommmended by many. One of the cool features is that you can back up your files to friend's computers in addition to Crashplan which extends your backup set to others' computers who have the free hard drive space.

Best thing for me is the *speed*. I've got about 500 GB of data to back up and this has backed up 200 GB in less than 2 days over my FIOS connection. Since I have multiple computers I can also back them up on my same account for less than the price of 2-3 Carbonite accounts.

Nice thing is that with the 30 days free I can back everything up in a few days and enjoy/try the benefits before the 30 days is up. With Carbonite, in the past, I could not even complete the backup to tell if I would like it.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 16, 2011)

This looks nice, Rich. I would probably be a good solution for churches as well.


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 16, 2011)

Rich,
Is this good for data only or can it do a system backup; mirror of the system and data on a PC?


----------



## nicnap (May 16, 2011)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Is this good for data only or can it do a system backup; mirror of the system and data on a PC?


----------



## fredtgreco (May 16, 2011)

It does not look like it mirrors drives, but rather backs up folders and files.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 16, 2011)

fredtgreco said:


> This looks nice, Rich. I would probably be a good solution for churches as well.


I agree.


fredtgreco said:


> It does not look like it mirrors drives, but rather backs up folders and files.


You can select to back up every file on a drive but I wouldn't call it a "mirror" solution.

One option would be to mirror the logical drive into a file on a secondary hard drive or separate partition and then back up that file.


----------



## fredtgreco (May 24, 2011)

An article about this:

How To Remotely Backup Your Data for Free with CrashPlan - How-To Geek


----------



## NaphtaliPress (May 24, 2011)

Semper Fidelis said:


> One option would be to mirror the logical drive into a file on a secondary hard drive or separate partition and then back up that file.


How do I do this? I use Acronis backup but it makes multiple files; can I simply back up those files? That's not exactly a mirror of the disk I don't think but a backup of system and data; or is that a mirror of the disk?


----------



## Semper Fidelis (May 24, 2011)

NaphtaliPress said:


> Semper Fidelis said:
> 
> 
> > One option would be to mirror the logical drive into a file on a secondary hard drive or separate partition and then back up that file.
> ...


 
Acronis should let you do this. Let's say you want to make an image of Drive C where all your important stuff is and you create that image and save it on drive D. You can select the entire D drive on Crashplan to be backed up.

Incidentally, my backup of 453GB completed in just under 1 week.


----------

